# 1 1/2 to inch taper in black thera band



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

would 1/1/2inch to 1 inch taper in black thera band handle 7 /16 steel ?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Sounds good Dan-what length?


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

7 1/2 inch s went with big taper rather than 2 bands ive shot this taper with golds gym green bands


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

It will come out to a 3/4" To 1/2" double. I have tried 1 1/16" by 7/8" double, and found them to be very fast. Maybe faster then a 7/8" to 3/4" TBG setup. I think so yes. However they will not last as long as the gold and the above black setup is a little harder to pull. This makes it a little less accurate for me. What was the question. How I go on. I have not try any lighter TBB setups, but have it in my plans. Seem to me like the 1 1/2" to 1" TBB setup black should make a 7/16 steel ball scoot along mighty fast.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh know I messed up. The thera band black is very thin. You must triple a 1 1/16" to 7/8" band to come close to thera band gold double 7/8 to 3/4" . There for I think your thera band black setup is to light at 1 1/2 to 1 ". Unless you plan to target shoot. I have hunting setups. Sorry lead ball. I must do what ever it takes to be able to edit.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

this taper handles 7/16 no problem


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Great :screwy:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

crapshot said:


> would 1/1/2inch to 1 inch taper in black thera band handle 7 /16 steel ?


Depends on what you mean by "handle". I just clocked 185 fps with .50 lead and 1x3/4x7 double TBB. A SWAG says you should be able to hit 180~190 fps with your bands and 7/16 steel.


----------

